# kids quick release



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 17, 2008)

My girls have the Trek Mystic and Surfer girl bikes....is it possible to outfit them with quick release axle on the front fork??


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2008)

You can't convert the bolt-on wheels to quick release, but you should be able to get quick release wheels in almost any size. Have you checked the local bike shop?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 21, 2008)

i called Trek and they said it is possible


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2008)

I did it with a cheap bike I bought my son years ago. Im not sure about the hub width but if its the same as a larger bike it should be no problem. Im guessing you want to do this so you can use your rack? Try to put the bikes in the rack if the spread of the forks is the same as your bike I see no problem


----------

